# Track Scenery Update



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

A few others are sharing their track pics so I thought I would give a glimpse as to the current state of mine. I have MUCH more to do but this is what I have so far. As you all know, it takes time. The pics are a little "rough" and I don't know why as our camera takes great pics.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So far so good. Time is always a prerequiste for these things. just enjoy it as you go along. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I like it :thumbsup:


----------

